
Hertz, Accenture, and the Inevitable Blame Game - material_435
https://hackernoon.com/hertz-accenture-and-the-inevitable-blame-game-94066ba63a7c
======
mikece
Interesting point about client ownership of the project. I wonder what the
project spec was for this project (if it was along the "seven perpendicular
lines" theme) and how many times change requests were made or the project
effectively scrapped and restarted. If Accenture was giving Hertz exactly what
they were asking for but Hertz kept changing the ask then they could be
looking at a counter-claim along the lines of defamation. This is getting
interesting!

